# Big one gets away!



## Echo (Sep 25, 2004)

Yet another example of how big bucks reach that status was played out in front of me this evening.They're extremly cautious and sometimes just plain lucky!

I had gotten a late start after debating whether the wind was too gusty to even go and didn't enter thr Ft. Stewart woods untill 5:30.Fifteen minutes later I was settled in a tall sweetgum surrounded by water and swamp chestnut oaks.I had never hunted this spot before and after looking it over from the tree I thought it looked very promising.Not 10 minutes later I catch movement,two deer are bounding thru the oak flat to my left.A doe and a fawn I think,although they're moving to fast to be sure.At about 6:45 I see another deer walking slowly in the same area..he's by himself,twice the size of the first two deer and definitely carrying multi-tined headgear!I readied the crossbow and hoped he would change his course a bit.He lingered behind some big oaks and palmettos for a few minutes before emerging at 40 yards with his long thick neck streched to the ground searching for acorns.I let out a couple of low grunts hoping to shave 5-10 yards off the distance but he turned and slowly sauntered back the way he came but not before giving me a good look at his rack,which was well outside of his ears and heavy.A great buck for Ft. Stewart!It looks like good buck movement is cranking up in southeast Georgia,hopefully Hurricane Jeane won't knock it back too much...

Echo


----------



## Cutbait Robin (Sep 26, 2004)

*Find...*

That rub and scrape line buddy...

I'll have to agree with Echo on buck movement, although what I've seen has been just after dark. I didn't report on the Harris Neck hunt due to the poor success rate with the storm, but each evening when I was returning home I saw different bucks on the roadside. All had racks well outside the ears. Too bad I'm not in any of the clubs where I saw those boys...

Robin


----------

